# Advice on paint recovery...



## planetf1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm a total newbie but came across this site. I have a 2000 ford focus in silver metallic which O've kept in very good condition, but whilst away on a business trip some family members decided to treat me so when I got home they'd done a thorough wash

.. except on dirty areas they'd used --wait for it-- a (mild-medium?) kitchen limescale remover, and unknown cloths. I now appear to have quite a lot of areas of the car that looks rather scratched as in surface scratches but a big like a kitchen scouring pad mostly on lower parts of doors (they were cleaning the oil/gunk.. I normally use wd40....)

I've posted some photos here -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=one_set72157604609991249

I'm figuring out the next course of action. I could try some off the shelf scratch-x or t-cut metallic, or not bother and just regularly wax, but I'm considering going to a a professional for advice/work.

ANy thoughts on the scratches? Is this recoverable do you think? What's a fair price? Around 300 UKP? (the relative feels really bad about it and has offered to pay). Best way to be sure of getting a good professional?


----------



## planetf1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry bad link

Oops - fairly new to flickr sharing too

Try http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherrybyte/sets/72157604609991249/


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cant seem to view the photos it just takes me to my flikr homepage

Do they look like the 7th pic down in 50/50 shot in this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60733&highlight=how+-to+wash+a+bmw


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

planetf1 said:


> Sorry bad link
> 
> Oops - fairly new to flickr sharing too
> 
> Try http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherrybyte/sets/72157604609991249/


Private page...access denied


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been able to view these pics and I would say they are recoverable - but there are people on here far more experienced than me that will tell you EXACTLY how to get rid of these - machine polisher for certain though......:buffer:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

You could try scratch x but I don't think you will manage to remove them by hand.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my god - have you thought about divorcing your familly?

Looks bad but i'm confident you will get it better than original with help from this forum and learn lots along the way.

Happy buffing!:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks mahineable to me! :thumb: where abouts are you?


----------



## planetf1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hampshire - Chandlers Ford. Around Southampton/Winchester/Eastleigh/Romsey area.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

< hampshire here too, but im sure theres someone closer to you


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

happy to do it for you, if no-one else is available


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ouch, 

I'm in Southampton if you need a hand or want someone to take a butchers and see if it's recoverable?


----------

